# SAINT MARKS AREA! PICS



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just the beginning of redfish season. STARTING TO HEAT UP.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

2


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

3


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

4


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

5


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

6


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

7


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

8


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

9


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

10


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

10


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

saint marks


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

saint marks


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

oyster bar


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

Gator


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Great pictures! Do you have any grass in your location? (ha ha). Does this grass flood as it does around Jacksonville?


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

It will flood just like Jax, yes we do out on the flats its just miles and miles of healthy seagrass, while you go into the creeks and rivers you will find everything put together oyster bars, sand bars, grass flats, and deep holes with rocks in them. Everything for trout and redfish to hold up, along with the large gators too! Best part about this area, its untouched.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great looking pics. A bunch of us were up there a few years ago and enjoyed it a lot. Need to get back there soon.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

ya i highly underestimated this place, its florida's louisiana.


----------



## tpasurf1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice report

I just brought my gheenoe up here to school at FSU and i have traveled to st marks to fish on three occasions so far, still getting used to the area, but have caught alot of trout and a few reds. any pointers would be greatly appreciated


----------

